# Ghosts of Measures Past



## RogerK (Jan 21, 2004)

Coming soon to an eBook store on your computer; Eulogy to The Hunt.

From 2007 to 2010, Roger Kaseman, an avid, lifelong hunter, organized and lead North Dakota Hunters for Fair Chase, an initiated measure committee dedicated to outlawing the practice of fencing deer, elk and imported exotic game animals inside escape proof pastures then selling shots at the captive animals for a price based on antler size. The author spent 3 years crossing and crisscrossing the state collecting signatures for the fair chase petition. Over the 3 years Kaseman listened to thousands of people on all sides of the conservation issue. The experience awakened the author to the danger that hunter apathy poses to hunting, and ultimately, to wildlife and habitat conservation. In 2009, the North Dakota Wildlife Federation named Kaseman sportsman of the year for his leadership in the Fair Chase campaign. Based on his experience gathering signatures for the Fair Chase Measure, Kaseman does not think hunting will survive. Eulogy to The Hunt grew out of notes the author kept while gathering signatures, legal and conservation research he did for the Fair Chase web site, and questions put to him by the shooting gallery operators that vehemently opposed the measure. Some of the questions Kaseman answers in Eulogy to The Hunt:

•	Are hunters crazy and a provocation away from committing mass murder?
•	Why hunt in the age of supermarket meat counters?
•	Why did Paleolithic Man paint the animals he hunted on cave walls?
•	Why did early Man divide life into the Physical and Spiritual?
•	How did Man progress from instinct as a survival tool to intellect as the ultimate survival tool?
•	Why did Man develop the Rule of Law?

Kaseman answers those and other provocative questions in the context of modern hunting.

Surveys show that the general public overwhelmingly supports hunting for meat but vehemently opposes hunting for sport or trophy, yet in spite of this fact, far too many hunters insist on provoking the people that hold the future of hunting in their hands by:

•	&#8230; making trophy the gravitational center of hunting.
•	&#8230; by feeding mineral supplements to wild deer to stimulate antler growth.
•	&#8230; by removing wild bucks considered genetically inferior to allow superior bucks to breed.
•	&#8230; by use artificial insemination and laparoscopic surgical inseminate of captive deer to guarantee trophy antlers.
•	&#8230; by cloning bucks with trophy size antlers.

Using notes and material compiled during the battle to outlaw canned hunts, Kaseman maps the dead-end road modern hunters are on.

Will hunting survive the trophy obsession? The author of Eulogy to the Hunt doesn't think it will and doesn't pull any punches in this survey of hunting's accelerating regression from noble quest to commercial enterprise.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

good comidies are always a nice read


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

All debate aside, and no context in mind, I think hunter apathy may be our greatest enemy.


----------

